# Montana's Big Equipment Co. Burns.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Havre....from AgWeb.

Regards, Mike

http://www.havredailynews.com/story/2017/12/26/local/christmas-eve-fire-chars-big-equipment/516925.html


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

That's a kick in the pants. Got to love his attitude and respect for his employees.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I hope things turn out well for him and his insurance company treats him right. There are a lot of loop holes in coverage. I found this out this year while discussing our commercial building coverage with our agent. My favorite is the adder they wanted to sell me to cover mechanical upgrades in case of building loss... In other words, you have a current building now and it burns to the ground. You need to build a new building but the new building must be handicap accessible, have sprinklers etc. My insurance will only cover building the new building to the OLD standards, which of course you cant do, so I would be on the hook for the sprinkler system, handicap accessible costs etc...Insurance agents rank up there with bankers, lawyers and politicians...


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

PaMike said:


> I hope things turn out well for him and his insurance company treats him right. There are a lot of loop holes in coverage. I found this out this year while discussing our commercial building coverage with our agent. My favorite is the adder they wanted to sell me to cover mechanical upgrades in case of building loss... In other words, you have a current building now and it burns to the ground. You need to build a new building but the new building must be handicap accessible, have sprinklers etc. My insurance will only cover building the new building to the OLD standards, which of course you cant do, so I would be on the hook for the sprinkler system, handicap accessible costs etc...Insurance agents rank up there with bankers, lawyers and politicians...


Ugh! Just another way to up the premium.


----------

